# Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers



## DarkDragon (28. Dezember 2008)

*Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Hallo,
baue mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammen.
Und wollte mal Fragen ob die Flussrichtung des Wassers eigentlich egal ist oder ob ich noch was dabei beachten muss.

Ausstattung: Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Lcs VE2000 Series,
Mainboard: ASRock ALiveSata2-Glan,
CPU: AMD AthlonX2 64 5000+,
Ram: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2 x 1024MB,
Festplatten: 200GB und 300GB,
Grafikkarte: Sparkle 8800 GTX 8800GTX mit Watercool HK GPU-X2,
Gpu Wasserkühlung.

Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Zuerst sollten  eher kühlere, dann die wärmeren Komponenten gekühlt werden, da sonst eventuell die wärmeren die Kühleren nicht kühlen sondern aufheitzen


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Was kühlst du denn mit wasser?
Nur CPU?
Wenn nur gpu dann ist es ja einfach:

Pumpe=>CPU=>Radi=>AGB=>Pumpe


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Das is im Grunde genommen egal wie die Reihenfolge ist. Fest steht aber, dass zwischen Pumpe und Kühler immer der AGB dazwischen angeschlossen werden sollte.

Ich habe es mal so gemacht:

Pumpe->CPU->RADI->AGB->Pumpe


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*



diedudelsack schrieb:


> Was kühlst du denn mit wasser?
> Nur GPU?
> Wenn nur gpu dann ist es ja einfach:
> 
> Pumpe=>GraKa=>Radi=>AGB=>Pumpe



Ich glaube du meintest CPU.


----------



## DarkDragon (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Ich Kühle mit Wasser oder wollte die CPU, RAM, Graka, GPU und vielleicht Festplatten kühlen.

Und was ist ein AGB.

Reicht überhaupt eine oder Brauche ich 2 Wasserkühlungen.

Ich habe einen 12Radi Pumpe, Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, GPU und CPU Kühler und Festplattenkühler


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Ein AGB ist ein Ausgleichsbehälter!!!
Mit ihm befüllst du auch den Kreislauf.

Eine WaKü sollte reichen. Du brauchst natürlich auch einen entsprechen´d großen Radi. Ein sehr guter 240er oder besser gleich ein Triple Radiator sollte es schon sein!


----------



## DarkDragon (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Hi und danke diedudelsack,
aber was ist jetzt mit der Flussrichtung.
Von welcher Komponente zu welcher.


----------



## Floro (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Ist es egal wo man den Radiator hinstellt ? Oder muss er direkt nach einem Kühler verbaut sein?


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*



DarkDragon schrieb:


> Hi und danke diedudelsack,
> aber was ist jetzt mit der Flussrichtung.
> Von welcher Komponente zu welcher.


Das ist egal



Floro schrieb:


> Ist es egal wo man den Radiator hinstellt ? Oder muss er direkt nach einem Kühler verbaut sein?


Auch das ist egal, normalerweise stellt man ihn oben auf das Case, in das man vorher ein Loch reingesägt hatte.


----------



## Mr. Watson (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Die Flussrichtung ist egal,da die Wassertemperatur im gesamten System gleich ist.


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Die Toleranzen bewegen sich im Bereich von 0,1 - 0,5°C, also völlig indiskutabel


----------



## steinschock (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Der AGB muss vor den Ansaugteil der Pumpe sein und so hoch wie möglich anbringen erleichtert das befüllen.

AGB -> Pumpe -> Graka -> MB -> CPU -> Radi -> HD -> AGB .

Wenn die Pumpe auf dem Boden steht und der Radi im Deckel ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü - Aber welche Flussrichtung des Wassers*

Kleine Anmerkung noch:
Wärend die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ziemlich egal ist, muss die Durchflussrichtung an jedem Kühler durchaus beachtet werden - wer Einlass und Auslass verwechselt kann schon mal einige ° an Kühlleistung verlieren.


----------

